# Very annoying squeak above passenger door



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Over the last 2 trips out we seem to have developed a very annoying noise which appears to come from above the passenger door, very near to my left ear! It sounds a bit like a squeak, 2 materials rubbing together. We have taken the panels off but cannot find anything which could be causing it. It drove me made on the last trip and I resorted to wearing ear plugs. I told himself that I wouldn't be going to France in 6 weeks if he didn't sort out the noise. He popped into the dealers on Saturday and spoke to someone who seemed to think that it could be the luton not bolted firmly to the roof of the Fiat cabin. (We have a Burstner Solano which hasn't got a 'luton' so I don't quite undertstand that part)It is now going into the dealers next Saturday for them to take it apart and try and sort it out.
I wondered if anyone else has had this problem? I am hoping and praying that they can sort it out.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

esperelda said:


> Over the last 2 trips out we seem to have developed a very annoying noise which appears to come from above the passenger door, very near to my left ear! It sounds a bit like a squeak, 2 materials rubbing together. We have taken the panels off but cannot find anything which could be causing it. It drove me made on the last trip and I resorted to wearing ear plugs. I told himself that I wouldn't be going to France in 6 weeks if he didn't sort out the noise. He popped into the dealers on Saturday and spoke to someone who seemed to think that it could be the luton not bolted firmly to the roof of the Fiat cabin. (We have a Burstner Solano which hasn't got a 'luton' so I don't quite undertstand that part)It is now going into the dealers next Saturday for them to take it apart and try and sort it out.
> I wondered if anyone else has had this problem? I am hoping and praying that they can sort it out.


I had a similar squeak that I was convinced was due to parts in the ceiling rubbing together. It was quite loud and sounded like a lot of movement. To cut a long story short it was the cab curtain track and a simple tightening of the fixing screw and it was gone. I wouldn't listen to anyone who can guess what it is without some investigtion as it could be anything. A slow drive along a track with someone else listening will hopefully locate it.


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

We had 2 squeaks in our previous Van. First one was the Rubber around the passenger window, had to be trimmed. 2nd one was the side blind rail. Easily solved with a small Teddy bear!!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We had a squeek but the cat caught it! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Yes we too had a squeak in just the same place, we still not sure to this day what causes it but the dealer gave us some spray to spray between the end cupboard and the plastic fascia, also between other plastic sections. 

Problem is when it returns we spray all the places so never worked out which one it is as the spray tends to stop it for another year or so   

I think it was a spray lubricant they use to clean parts of the van, will check it out and get back to you with the name later.

Mandy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

levoyden said:


> We had 2 squeaks in our previous Van. First one was the Rubber around the passenger window, had to be trimmed. 2nd one was the side blind rail. Easily solved with a small Teddy bear!!!


Can we borrow said bear. we'll be happy pay the going rate if he/she can sort our squeaky bits out.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Use the Zebedee non-patent squeak detector to pin-point exactly where the noise is coming from. Works every time for us:

Take a long cardboard tube ( inner roll from foil or kitchen paper). Apply to passenger's ear while driving along ( and the sqeak is squeaking). Move the tube around until the end of the tube furthest from the ear is pointing directly at the noise source. It's very effective.

Have you got an overcab rooflight with blinds ? Ours squeak if we travel with them at a certain angle.It sounds a little like two pieces of polystyrene being rubbed together.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The spray sounds like a Silicon spray, which I have used extensively to resolve all sorts of problems.
Another squeek locator is the type engineers use on engines, which consists of a solid rod pressed against the ear and the offending areas, to narrow down and find the problem squeek.
Alan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I frequently get a nagging noise from the vicinity of the passenger seat.

Seems to improve significantly when the wife sits in the back seat and the dog sits in the front.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Another squeek locator is the type engineers use on engines, which consists of a solid rod pressed against the ear and the offending areas, to narrow down and find the problem squeek.
> Alan


Not as forgiving as Dave's (soft) cardboard inner though Alan; OK for stationary engines but might pierce your eardrum if you go over a bump while driving along !

G :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a very similar problem over the drivers door on my Sprinter based Autotrail. I am almost certain its the fibreglass moulding of the "overcab" rubbing on the sheet steel roof of the original Sprinter cab. Trouble is I just cannot find a way of getting to it. 

Yes it IS bloody annoying :roll: so if anyone has any bright ideas I am more than happy to receive them !!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > Another squeek locator is the type engineers use on engines, which consists of a solid rod pressed against the ear and the offending areas, to narrow down and find the problem squeek.
> ...


I need to get to specsavers soon.

I read Not as forgiving as Dave's (soft) cardboard inner thigh


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I have a very similar problem over the drivers door on my Sprinter based Autotrail. I am almost certain its the fibreglass moulding of the "overcab" rubbing on the sheet steel roof of the original Sprinter cab. Trouble is I just cannot find a way of getting to it.
> 
> Yes it IS bloody annoying :roll: so if anyone has any bright ideas I am more than happy to receive them !!!


If you could drill a hole(or several) into the void, maybe a very lot of expanding foam might cure it.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I have a very similar problem over the drivers door on my Sprinter based Autotrail. I am almost certain its the fibreglass moulding of the "overcab" rubbing on the sheet steel roof of the original Sprinter cab. Trouble is I just cannot find a way of getting to it.
> 
> Yes it IS bloody annoying :roll: so if anyone has any bright ideas I am more than happy to receive them !!!


I was convinced that my problem was just that, something rubbing inside the roof lining and appeared very loud. As I said it turned out to be simply the curtain track moving against the plastic trim. Have you had a chance to sit or stand in the rear whilst the MH is moving slowly on a roughish track. It is surprising how differnt the sound can be when heard from a different position.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*very annoying squeak*

Hi,We had the same problem turned out to be awning screws had worked loose look for the fixings inside,hope this helps regards hst.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

For along time we had a knocking noise from behind driver, turned out to be the metal section of a belt swinging in the wardrobe :roll:

Sometimes it is a simple thing that your imagination can turn into the roof lifting off 

Just got can that we use and it turns out to be Auto Car Dash Shine spray, has worked every time for us and I know the dealer we had used it on his personal van and others in the show room if he had this problem on new vans he was taking out for test drives.

Mandy

Fleabay has it

http://tinyurl.com/autocare-dash-shine-lemon


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This item will do the job too and it is non scented for the people who do not like smelly silicone.

e bay listing
Slik Fork lube better than juice lube


Item number: 270753562975
£5 to mhf members


Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My squeak is squoking so bad that it is driving us both bonkers.

At first we thought it was the nearside lounge window clips rubbing on the window frame. We now believe its where the table hooks on to the wall fitting.
My next step is to try driving with the table lowered down to the 'bed' position.
If I can't cure it then we will attempt to replace the table with a pedestal type table.


----------

